
Verified Compilation on a Verified Processor [pdf] - matt_d
https://cakeml.org/pldi19.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
Since it's on HN, I'll note that the main signifigance of CakeML is that
popular provers extract to Standard ML. It's the common denominator that was
designed for provers. Aside from spec errors, the remaining areas with
potential for errors are extraction from specs to code and compilation from
code to binary. Some other work verifies extraction. Then this and other work
verify the hardware. They're trying to fill in a the gaps in a way that ties
them together.

